# S & W Hammerless Nickel 38



## zakjak221 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a very old pistol that was my Grampa's & I'm interested in selling it.
Serial No. is 65261.
Nickel w/mother of pearl handle,38 cal. Has some pit spots.
Top of gun reads: S & W Springfield, Mass. LSA Pat'd Feb 20th,Dec. 1877,May IL 60,Sept. 11,Oct. 12.05,Aug. 4.85,Feb. 14.86,April 9.88,June 30.90.
Could someone give me a ballpark price on gun and where to go to sell it? Gunbroker?
Any help appreciated, Thanks--Mark


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

looks like a first model, made between 1891 and 1902 is my guess.... the safety hammerless is also known as the "lemon squeezer"

best guess for a place to sell it would be the s&w forum


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Not sure but its nice. Gunbrokers a good place.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...It's worth _at least_ $450.00, and, because of the nickle and mother-of-pearl, it might be worth much more.

Sell it to a collector, not a gunshop. A store would give you only about 50% of the selling price.

The best sales method would be to place it with a _gun-auction house_, for instance Rock Island Arms. That's how you'd realize the most money from it.


----------



## chup (Nov 28, 2011)

Don't sell Grandpa's Gun. You will be sorry. You should keep it in the Family.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

chup said:


> Don't sell Grandpa's Gun. You will be sorry. You should keep it in the Family.


I think I agree here....it didnt cost you anything so keeping it wont cost you but selling what should be a family heirloom might make you sorry you did


----------

